# Texas's ASPCA Charles Janson



## MindyLee (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried to google it and came up empty.

Im a huge fan of Animal planet and watch the Huston's ASPCA animal crulity everyday. I imedently noticed that Charles Janson has lost a lot of weight in his newer episodes. Im wondering if any of you know y, and is he ok? He looks and acts ok, but what a huge difference in his weight.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 17, 2011)

Try doing a search with his last name spelled Jantzen.


----------

